# Box of Arrowheads



## GrlsHnt2 (Oct 7, 2016)

My dad passed away two months ago. We are cleaning out his shop and found these. To be honest, I don't know an arrowhead from a rock, but thought y'all would enjoy


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2016)

Some nice stuff there. Other than a couple of debitage flakes in the upper left corner, every piece there is an artifact. Rather than let them bang together and do possible damage, why not wrap each one in a paper towel.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Oct 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Some nice stuff there. Other than a couple of debitage flakes in the upper left corner, every piece there is an artifact. Rather than let them bang together and do possible damage, why not wrap each one in a paper towel.



I'll do that! Think this is the box daddy kept them in. He put everything in a cigar box!


----------



## Katalee (Oct 7, 2016)

Get a frame for them,you will always remember your add every time you look at it, n maybe a frame picture of your add. A nice group of artifacts


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 8, 2016)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I'll do that! Think this is the box daddy kept them in. He put everything in a cigar box!



I'm so sorry you lost your dad. But I think I would have been a fan of him had I known him...........this collection is very cool, And telling


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Oct 10, 2016)

My dad was a gunsmith, one of the best in the country. He always had an eye for rare and antique things. I would love to research what these are, so I can learn as I go. Anyone have any websites or book titles that would get me started? It's easy to ask someone to identify them for me, but I learn nothing that way!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 10, 2016)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> My dad was a gunsmith, one of the best in the country. He always had an eye for rare and antique things. I would love to research what these are, so I can learn as I go. Anyone have any websites or book titles that would get me started? It's easy to ask someone to identify them for me, but I learn nothing that way!



Here; pick  a few of the nicer artifacts and post them one at a time. A good picture from the front, the back and one of the sides. There are many people on this board with allot of knowledge.
Many of these are excellent finds, Your dad knew what to pick up.
Sorry you have lost him.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 10, 2016)

Very cool!


----------

